# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  magia x el mundo

## magohamo

Hola mi nombre es ariel hamui y soy mago mentalista
a find e año hare un viaje por europa y quisiera saber que tal espala para ahcer magia callejera?

----------


## luis dias derfe

magohamo,un saludo,aquí en España hay un lugar cojonudo que es la puerta del Sol en Madrid y las calles que confluyen,como la calle Mayor.Yo he llegado a ver actuando a tres magos a la vez en la zona ,por cierto,la mayoria de los que se ponen son argentinos como tu.Así que estarías entre colegas...je,je,...

----------

